# Stethoscope for leak location.



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anyone use a stethoscope for leak location? And if so what brand or type.

Thanks.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> Does anyone use a stethoscope for leak location? And if so what brand or type.
> 
> Thanks.


Metrotech


----------



## Nuplumber (May 9, 2012)

i think it a pollard bought it at usa blue book.


----------



## Nuplumber (May 9, 2012)

Its a sonoscope I buoght not a stethoscope sorry


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Littman classic!:laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

This looks neat...pollard

It cost about what a good quality stethoscope would cost.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have the pollard as well.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Then I bought a Leak Pro*

I used a stethoscope for years with good luck (I'm old school) then I got a Leak Pro....Much better


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

damnplumber said:


> I used a stethoscope for years with good luck (I'm old school) then I got a Leak Pro....Much better


I am starting to wonder at all these threads....are you one of their salesman now?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Pollard...it works OK, but I'm keeping an eye out for a better one.


----------

